# German Blue Rams (Sony NEx-7 with 30mm Macro))



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Nice shots! Your rams are beautiful


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, nice macro shots of your German Blue Rams! Camera's working pretty good.


----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice shots, you're making me want to set up a species GBR tank :/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely photos! Hope they breed for you ^^


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Can you give us some full shots of your tank with that camera? I been lurking to get a nice pro camera that would not empty my wallet. Lol


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! 



Wwh2694 said:


> Can you give us some full shots of your tank with that camera? I been lurking to get a nice pro camera that would not empty my wallet. Lol


Well the tank isn't impressive at all at this point. I just planted it a few days ago using some plants that were in pretty bad shape. Someone on craigslist was tossing them out and I thought now was a good time to try a planted tank.....

Here's the only shot I have at this point. I need to setup the tripod, it'd help a lot. 










Here are a couple more photos I took just so I can track progress of the tank. These are all shot at F/3.5 so lots of DOF even on the photos taken further away.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow that's still nice..


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a great camera but still not cheap. I lucked into the deal I got on it. I'd still rather have a DSLR for doing photography but this is small enough to tote around with the kids which makes it nice. You're still looking at $750+ for the body with an 18-55 lens. The NEX 3 and NEX 5 still have very great features with slightly less resolution (still more than needed for most people). They all have HD video too!


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful rams and very nice pictures as well. Do you mind if I ask what pH you are running - I've been thinking about GBRs vs. Bolivian Rams, but I think that my pH may be a bit high for GBRs.

-Justin


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh this so wants me to get a ram again! But my water wasnt right the first time and I lost them  Nice pics tho


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

jrygel said:


> Beautiful rams and very nice pictures as well. Do you mind if I ask what pH you are running - I've been thinking about GBRs vs. Bolivian Rams, but I think that my pH may be a bit high for GBRs.
> 
> -Justin


I'm actually in the process of trying to bring down my PH. It's about 7.4 currently. The LFS I got them from has a PH of 7.0-7.2 and I was told they are tank breed so should be ok in the slightly higher PH. I don't want it to be long term though. I want to get it down to 7.0 consistently. I am working on a CO2 system for the tank now which will help and have RO water I can use to bring it down slightly if needed. They certainly seem happy now, eating REALLY well and have nice color.


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmm, mine is around 7.8, which I know is pushing it for GBRs. I wouldn't even be considering it except that my LFS has some that have been in the store for a while and look really healthy and happy - and I know from experience that their water tends to run about the same pH as mine. I don't plan to breed them and am having a hard time finding Bolivians. I'll need to ask the LFS about their breeder and whether they're doing anything special for their GBRs.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, nice pics. I have the same camera, but never invested in the macro lens for it. Looks like I should definitely try to pick up that lens.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

Your tank IS impressive. Love the look of the driftwood you selected.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful rams and tank! I miss having rams, this whole shrimp obsession has its downfalls.


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

dubels said:


> Beautiful rams and tank! I miss having rams, this whole shrimp obsession has its downfalls.


I'm really hoping to have RCS in this tank.... Waiting to find someone with them locally.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

I am sure it can be done but you need to provide some hiding spaces for the RCS and make sure to expect that your colony is going to struggle to grow. The reason why I can't have rams is that my tanks are now so small and besides my PFR I want to breed my shrimp out. I had them in my 29g community tank but I gave that to my parents and they are in love with platies and raising their babies. I guess I can always change my new tank to a ram tank instead of Taiwan Bees, I am sure it will be cheaper.


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

When I had this tank in my wife's office and it was just a non-planted tetra tank I had RCS in there and the colony grew way quicker than I had imagined it would. I was really surprised. Wish she would have told me she was starting to see them less instead of telling me after they are gone..... 

The tetras should leave the RCS alone right? It'll be the Rams that would like the snacks. I don't mind the colony growing very slowly but want it to survive. What would be sufficient hiding? Maybe a flat rock with some room under it the Rams can't get to?


----------

